# Pre-Bed Meal



## bigsahm21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I know most people are emphatic about the slow absorbing protein meal before bed (i.e. cottage cheese or a casein shake) but personally I can't stomach either one, really.  Cottage cheese is the one food I REFUSE to eat, and most protein powders upset my stomach.

So my question is, would a little beat of semi-lean red meat be okay before bed?  Like 6 oz. of 93% lean ground beef? (around 30g protein, 12g fat).  Any red flags there?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope go ahead.


----------



## ExerciseQueen (Aug 20, 2008)

*Red Meat Is Good But Not Too Much Before Bed*

A little red meat is always good but before bed time make sure you don't eat too much as it may disrupt your sleep. Red meat takes a little longer to digest so you may feel kind of full if you eat too much before be.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 21, 2008)

a big bowl of Cap 'n Crunch should be perfect.


----------



## KungFu (Aug 21, 2008)

I eat 8 egg whites b4 sleep stays with you 6 hours


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2008)

Red meat, IMO, is probably the best choice before bed.  Too heavy on the stomach for me though so I stick with CC.


----------



## hossjob (Aug 23, 2008)

93% lean beef would be great before bed.  I often like to eat red meat or 1-2 egg yolks with my meal prior to bed.  I also like to add EFA's.  

Are you contest dieting?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 23, 2008)

No just trying to eat right and see some results.  Actually I'm trying to re-set my metabolism, I messed it up from dieting too much.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 23, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> No just trying to eat right and see some results.  Actually I'm trying to re-set my metabolism, I messed it up from dieting too much.



While meal choice and timing may be important to a degree, if you're trying to re-set the main objective is maintaining the right caloric intake, adequate protein, fat, and carbs....although the latter is of less value, IMO.. (I'm in the middle of de-funking my metabolism as well.)

Above and beyond anything else, PATIENCE is key.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 23, 2008)

Good advice.  That's been my main focus.  I just posed the question out of curiousity, mainly.  But I do try to get a protein/fat combo before bed (my diet's been pretty in line lately).


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 23, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> I know most people are emphatic about the slow absorbing protein meal before bed (i.e. cottage cheese or a casein shake) but personally I can't stomach either one, really.  Cottage cheese is the one food I REFUSE to eat, and most protein powders upset my stomach.
> 
> So my question is, would a little beat of semi-lean red meat be okay before bed?  Like 6 oz. of 93% lean ground beef? (around 30g protein, 12g fat).  Any red flags there?



Lean meat would be just fine. 

I have never seen convincing evidence of any measurable advantage of casein protein supplimentation. It's really only a theory and in my opinion you shouldn't eat something you hate just because some people have a theory about it. Even if it does have an effect superior to other forms of protein the effect is probably not measurable visually or in any way that really counts.

And really, don't eat anything that hurts your stomach.

If you eat egg whites or lean meat you'll be just fine.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 23, 2008)

tonight my pre bed meal is gonna be two hotdogs, some chips and a cheerwine.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 27, 2008)

What's a cheerwine?

I'm having that too.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> What's a cheerwine?





Dang left coasters.

Cheerwine is the nectar of the Carolina's








Or, as I remember it fondly...as a kid....






Goes great with Moon Pies  ....you've heard of those, haven't you?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> tonight my pre bed meal is gonna be two hotdogs, some chips and a cheerwine.



That pretty much narrows down your location in S.C........yankee.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 28, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> That pretty much narrows down your location in S.C........yankee.


How so?  




Good stuff.  More cherry than coke or pepsi.  
Not too fond of moonpies though, but if ya got one I'll take it.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 28, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> What's a cheerwine?
> 
> I'm having that too.



Youre having hot dogs?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 28, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> How so?



Back in the day, Cheerwine and Sun Drop were sold more in the Upstate(S.C.)and North Carolina, although they're both sold everywhere now.
When I hear _Cheerwine_, I automatically think of my Aunt's dairy farm in Gastonia...she was the one who introduced me to Cheerwine. 
When you're 8 yrs. old, and drinking Cheer*wine*, you think you're really doing something.


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 28, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Dang left coasters.
> 
> Cheerwine is the nectar of the Carolina's
> 
> ...



Screw that.

I like my wine with alcohol in it.


----------

